# My Bunny Has Arrived!!!!



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

I am on my way to pick up my 08 Bunny today and they have 2 Bunnys that i like. They both are Base with only the Ipod adapter. Ones Sage Green and Ones Candy White. Which Color Should I Get??????


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

CW FTW


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: My Bunny Has Arrived!!!! (TheRogue)*

Sage green did not appeal to me when I was bying mine.


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

i'd say the CW


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (KampfGTI)*

i see alot of cw rabbits though! Sage green is a little different dont ya think?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

WHITE ftw. i wanted a white one but they didnt have 1


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Not a fan of white; but considering you live in California....


----------



## Slilock (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PatrickVas* »_CW FTW

+1


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (Slilock)*

I just picked up my new '08 CW Rabbit yesterday...couldn't be happier.


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah well I got the white one I am picking it up today


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (TheRogue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRogue* »_yeah well I got the white one I am picking it up today

congrats man, from one 08 cw rabbit owner to another








here is mine btw:








enjoy it man, its a great car.. and when it doesnt rain/snow, white is VERY easy to take care of, you can hardly ever see dirt on it even after a week or two without a wash..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (TheRogue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRogue* »_yeah well I got the white one I am picking it up today

Congrats.


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: My Bunny Has Arrived!!!! (TheRogue)*

Go Sage Green - much more rare and looks great too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: My Bunny Has Arrived!!!! (bowagon)*

What ever your little







desires.


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: My Bunny Has Arrived!!!! (GtiGirl)*

sucks azz had to go sage green they sold my cw bunny so sage it is and got a great deal. after rebate i only paid 13k plus fees. car had 1 mile on it lol but I love the car. i shall post exhaust clip up


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: My Bunny Has Arrived!!!! (TheRogue)*

anyone know where to host a sound file? i dont have a camera just a mic and a laptop?


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: My Bunny Has Arrived!!!! (TheRogue)*

nice car dude, in about another month or two when i have my down payment put away i will be shopping for a bunny







i want white but live in new england so it will get dirty ALOT lol


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: My Bunny Has Arrived!!!! (4door1.8T)*

Good choice on the CW. I had a Rabbit before my Jetta and I went in thinking I was getting a Sage Green Rabbit...but Sage Green is ugly up close. CW is a beautiful color on these cars.
- Jeremy.


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: My Bunny Has Arrived!!!! (jtrujillo86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtrujillo86* »_Good choice on the CW. I had a Rabbit before my Jetta and I went in thinking I was getting a Sage Green Rabbit...but Sage Green is ugly up close. CW is a beautiful color on these cars.
- Jeremy.


dude i had to get the sage green. I like it now its grown on me.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: My Bunny Has Arrived!!!! (TheRogue)*

Awwww man! I missed that post of yours where you said that. Well, hey, at least you're happy with it. 
Good luck and enjoy the new toy!
- Jeremy.


----------



## NCDieselGuy (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: My Bunny Has Arrived!!!! (jtrujillo86)*

I have a CW and LOVE IT!!!! and it has 17 Classix on it and TINT the Windows!!! looks great in these cars....


----------



## thecabsleeper (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: My Bunny Has Arrived!!!! (NCDieselGuy)*

I'm in the minority. I got the Sage Green, and I love it! I've even had people ask me for the paint code...


----------



## BuZnEE (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: My Bunny Has Arrived!!!! (thecabsleeper)*

good choice!
Here is a pic of my 07 sage with classix wheels


----------



## ScarletSpider (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: My Bunny Has Arrived!!!! (BuZnEE)*









My Sage Green
Couldn't be happier


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

The sage has been discontinued so it will be more of a rare color.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

sage green, everyone has CW


----------



## Toiletcar (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: My Bunny Has Arrived!!!! (BuZnEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuZnEE* »_good choice!
Here is a pic of my 07 sage with classix wheels









i wanted sage but there were no cars in my area. it seems like you can only find sage in 2 doors. i went w/ reflex silver.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

CW is the stuff


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (uniblack20)*

UG


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Why don't you just flip a coin and decide it? It's similar anyways


----------

